
Fitbit Blaze - IgorPartola
https://www.fitbit.com/blaze
======
PaulHoule
There are some companies that take their customers seriously and others do
not.

I bought a Coin on kickstarter and they got blindsided by the EMV transition
and rather than shipping me a piece of junk on time, they shipped something
that addressed the major problems later.

A lot of people complained but I felt they acted with the highest integrity
and if they do another startup or come out with another product I will want to
do business with them.

I have bought products and been contacted sellers who had sincere desire to
have me be happy with the product and encourage me to return the product and
get a replacement if I find any defect at all. You can find these people in
Peoria and you can find these people in Shenzen.

I bought products from Fitbit which all had some problems and found that the
people there would try pretty hard to not give you an RMA.

Maybe other people have different experiences and I don't know much about
their situation, but I did buy a Withings scale and it worked perfectly from
day one and if I do get another fitness tracker it is going to be a Microsoft
Band or one of the seemingly hundreds of other products in what is a crowded
marketplace.

------
FreedomToCreate
This looks like a rushed to market experiment. The same features as a much
cheaper model, with most of the interesting features requiring a smartphone.
If I have to carry a smartphone anyway, I might as well use it as my tracker.
If this was 149.99 it may be justifiable but for now I'll stick with a
standard 99 tracker. If anything I rather get a Withings Activite.

------
jrowley
Seems like a ripoff at $199. Aesthetically it looks pretty nice, but it
requires a phone for GPS and music. For people that run often or longer
distances I don't think it makes much sense. For $50 more you can get the Tom
Tom Spark, which has an internal GPS and internal MP3 player.

~~~
IgorPartola
I think this is more of a competitor to the Apple Watch than to the Spark or
the Forerunner.

------
joefarish
They are going to start doing a better job of integrating with iOS / Android
notifications if they are going to ask people to part with $200 for such
limited functionality.

